# Dog lawing at her ear and popping noise when I cleaned it. =[



## Valarie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey I have a question. My dog has been clawing at her ear and then screaming. I decided to clean it tonight and a lot of dirty ear wax came out. While cleaning it was very uncomfortable and then all of a sudden I heard very loud popping noise from her ear and it hurts her. I'm not sure If it was from her jaw or ear, but it is very loud and seemed painful. It was when I stuck a q-tip downward in her ear. I didnt do it real hard or anything either. Any information would be great. I've looked all over the net and I've found nothing. Now she is walking with her ear down and her head cocked to the side that hurts. I feel bad for her. Right now she is acting normal again and playing with the other dogs, but I know she will be clawing at her ear again soon. Thank you!

Hey I have a question. My dog has been clawing at her ear and then screaming. I decided to clean it tonight and a lot of dirty ear wax came out. While cleaning it was very uncomfortable and then all of a sudden I heard very loud popping noise from her ear and it hurts her. I'm not sure If it was from her jaw or ear, but it is very loud and seemed painful. It was when I stuck a q-tip downward in her ear. I didnt do it real hard or anything either. Any information would be great. I've looked all over the net and I've found nothing. Now she is walking with her ear down and her head cocked to the side that hurts. I feel bad for her. Right now she is acting normal again and playing with the other dogs, but I know she will be clawing at her ear again soon. Thank you!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi 
I would call a vet 
jamie


----------



## ChihuahuaAddict (Dec 20, 2007)

She's been pawing and screaming because she's in severe pain, poor baby. You need to get her to an Emergency Vet Tonight! By cleaning out her ears and sticking a q-tip inside her ears, you may have done some damage. When a dogs ears are Inflamed and Infected, then you should not use anything to clean them out. It usually tells you not to do that right on the back of the bottle! It can rupture the Ear Drum when the Infection is severe. The popping noise that you heard, may have been her Ear Drum rupturing. Please take your poor dog to the vet tonight. It's not fair for her to have to suffer in pain and if you don't take her in, she will most likely lose her hearing in both ears and will eventually be in even more pain.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

It's not recommended you put anything bigger than like your thumb in a pets ears. Qtips should be a big no no. I put ear cleaner in my guys ears enough I can feel it's soggy, let them shake and use a kleenex or cotton eye make up pad to remove anythign loose.

I agree it's time to see the evet.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Your dog needs to see the vet, ASAP.
Never use a Q-Tip in a dog's ear.
Regular cleaning with a cleanser made for that purpose helps prevent problems.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My first thought was a ruptured ear drum as well... please get your pup in to a vet right away.


----------

